# Advice please - Kona vs Scott and others



## WelshYiddo (13 Nov 2009)

I started dipping my toe in mtb this summer and I think its fair to say that I'm getting a bit obssessed! I've been riding natural trails - nothing _too_ hairy as I'm still unfit and (if I'm honest) a bit crap but I'm thoroughly enjoying it on my ageing rigid bike.
So now it's time to spend some cash and upgrade to front sus and something a bit lighter/more comfortable/dependable.

I have a budget of around £500-650 and am looking for a hardtail with disc brakes that will be reliable and further my enjoyment.

I've liked the look of Scott Scale 60 & Aspect 20, Kona Hoss & Kula and Specialized Rock Hopper Disc. All are affordable and seem pretty good. But I'm far from any kind of expert. Any opinions/advice would be gratefully received.

LBS nearby also suggested a Marin Bobcat.

I have no idea! They all look shiny and nice!
Please help


----------



## Matty (13 Nov 2009)

I'll be honest here and admit to not looking at any of your choices, however I've always really rated Kona. My 1991 Cindercone is still an excellent ride and the most important bits have lasted really well.

Surely we are getting into the period when 'last years bikes' get heavily reduced. 

Matt


----------



## Dimon CCCP (13 Nov 2009)

Scott - the best. I have it 10 years - it true and reliable... I Advise to all)))

At us they are more expensive than percent on thirty. So that the question is solved.


----------



## JiMBR (13 Nov 2009)

I can recommend going Specialized.

I had a Rockhopper Comp Disc before upgrading the frame to the S-Works.

An excellent frame and set-up for the cash IMO, but it's up to personal preference at the end of the day.


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Nov 2009)

Can't go wrong with Specislized, Kona also good brand. .... but then neither Marin nor Scott are bad. Tough choice.


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Nov 2009)

... except when trying to spell it!!!


----------



## addictfreak (14 Nov 2009)

I have had both, and they were both great bikes.

Kona caldera, was so comfortable (for me) xt gearing was faultless. An all round good bike.

Scott Scale 35. Wow! Fantastic, fast on and off road. Seems to absorb the bumps no problem. Not as comfy as the Kona. SRAM X9 gearing again faultless. Avid Juicy 3.5 brakes could be better.

Obviously these two bikes were from very differentt price ranges, you would expect the scott to be better and it was. But I would never discount a Kona, had some great times on mine


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Nov 2009)

Try to ride the bikes you are thinking about. Bikes can ride very differently and you might really like some and not others.

Most shops will have test bikes you can try out, and if they don't, find another shop. Also, you can hire bikes at trail centres etc. There are lots of ways to do it but it's important that you do. You'll be riding the new bike for a long time and if it's not the right bike for you you'll not enjoy it. 

What kind of bike is your old one?


----------



## Kirstie (14 Nov 2009)

Test ride them to see what suits you. That's the only way to decide.


----------



## Cubist (15 Nov 2009)

My LBS has a range of Genesis Core in. They look very good value for money, with variants to suit many pockets.


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Nov 2009)

Cubist said:


> My LBS has a range of Genesis Core in. They look very good value for money, with variants to suit many pockets.



I have a Genesis Altitude which is the steel-framed version. I liked the comfort and spec on these bikes.


----------



## Cubist (15 Nov 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I have a Genesis Altitude which is the steel-framed version. I liked the comfort and spec on these bikes.


My kids love the mock laundry instructions near the BB.


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Nov 2009)

Cubist said:


> My kids love the mock laundry instructions near the BB.



I think it's a serious warning not to pressure wash the bike!


----------



## WelshYiddo (16 Nov 2009)

Blimey, I go away for the weekend and there's replies running into 2 pages! More than I thought I would get - ta very much everyone. 

To add to the dilema I've been extremely nice to Mrs WelshYiddo (night in London without the kids and a day shopping in Camden) and my budget has upped to £750/800! 

Mr Pig - I'm currently on a Gary Fisher Pirhana, bought in 2000/01. It had hardly been ridden until the last 2 years. The only problem I've ever had with it is the bottom bracket going and its been a fine bike.

I'll try and get out on the bikes I fancy but if there's any other nuggets of advice (or warnings) please let me know!


----------



## addictfreak (16 Nov 2009)

Dont put off too long there may still be some bargains to be had if you go for a 2009 bike!


----------



## Cubist (16 Nov 2009)

WelshYiddo said:


> Blimey, I go away for the weekend and there's replies running into 2 pages! More than I thought I would get - ta very much everyone.
> 
> To add to the dilema I've been extremely nice to Mrs WelshYiddo (night in London without the kids and a day shopping in Camden) and my budget *has upped to £750/800*!
> 
> ...



In that case have a look at Cube Ltd Comp. If you get a 2009 bike it'll have Rockshox Tora Forks. Wait 'til 2010 and you'll get Dart 3......


----------



## Simon R (16 Nov 2009)

I ride a Voodoo Bantu,great entry level bike for a few quid under £600.
Only available from helfrauds though,(get it online and don't let the muppets in the shop touch it).


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Nov 2009)

Cubist said:


> If you get a 2009 bike it'll have Rockshox Tora Forks. Wait 'til 2010 and you'll get Dart 3......



This is typical. Over the past couple of years, as the China price has gone up, Bikes have either gone up in price or suffered a drop in spec. My bike is identical to the following year's model but was about £100 cheaper! 

Would I be right in saying that the Garry Fisher is a steel-framed bike? One of my friends has a steel Garry Fisher of similar vintage. It is a very comfortable and well sorted bike. Take great care in replacing it!


----------



## WelshYiddo (20 Nov 2009)

Quick update if anyones interested - I didn't go for any of the ones I originally listed but instead I've bought a Cannondale SL3 2010.

Now, what I don't want is anyone posting here that it's crap or that I should've got something else. So if you could all very kindly tell me what an awaesome bike it is and what a fanatastic choice I've made! I don't like spending lots of money and I may very well cry if anyone puts doubt in my mind!


----------



## 02GF74 (20 Nov 2009)

it's crap and you should've got something else 




just kidding, looks a fine choice to me. which colour did you get?







or


----------



## mad al (20 Nov 2009)

Ooooooooooooo I'm a Kona and Specialised junkie so no comment on your choice


----------



## GilesM (20 Nov 2009)

Looks good, have fun.


----------



## Mr Pig (20 Nov 2009)

Looks like a good bike to me dude, enjoy it :0)


----------



## WelshYiddo (22 Nov 2009)

02GF74 said:


> it's crap and you should've got something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sexy black one.

Went out on it yesterday - what a MASSIVE difference on the descents!!!!
Front sus and disc brakes make it all much more enjoyable!

Thanks everyone for advice and kind words.


----------



## AlanW (22 Nov 2009)

Well my first MTB was a Rockhopper Comp Disc, it was "nice" and that is about as exicted as I could get about it.






I have since bought a Scott Scale 20, different league altogether, brilliant, love ridin' it.


----------



## 02GF74 (25 Nov 2009)

AlanW said:


> Well my first MTB was a Rockhopper Comp Disc, it was "nice" and that is about as exicted as I could get about it.
> 
> 
> I have since bought a Scott Scale 20, different league altogether, brilliant, love ridin' it.



to the untrained eye, the appear the same , so what is it about the Scott that excites you so much?


----------



## AlanW (25 Nov 2009)

02GF74 said:


> to the untrained eye, the appear the same , so what is it about the Scott that excites you so much?



Well the frame geometry is much better for a start, and although they are near enough the same size they will completely different to ride in so many ways.

Of course the fact that one has a average spec groupset while the Scott has near enough the highest spec.

Oh.....and the Scott frame is all carbon fibre, as is the seatpost, the stem and the handlebars, so it weighs in under 20lb ready to roll!

In fairness though, one was only £650 and the other one was quite a lot more.


----------



## l33rec (17 Dec 2009)

I have owned my kona for 4 years the front suspension is a lil soft for someone like myself built for comfort not speed ! but it has stood up well my only gripe was the quality of the fastners that rusted quickly


----------



## WelshYiddo (22 Dec 2009)

Well a few weeks on and I'm still happy with it.
Bit faster and more confident on downhills.

Only two gripes:
clunking noise/feeling from one pedal (I'm assuming bearings)
bit of rust on pedals and chain......tad dissapointed with that, my old Gary Fisher didn't have a spot of rust when it was retired to the back of the shed!


----------

